# Handy little organizer made with a hot pad & ziplock bags



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.organizedmom.net/2011/08/how-to-organize-your-car-with-this-easy-to-make-organizer/


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm unendingly amazed at such cleverness. 

Pzoe


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm even thinking this would be great storage for those circular needles !!!!


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

Great idea, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh !!! Maybe even make a larger one with gallon size zip lock bags and a place mat. Just have to sew on your own button loop.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

oma lisa said:


> Oh !!! Maybe even make a larger one with gallon size zip lock bags and a place mat. Just have to sew on your own button loop.


GREAT idea!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

We used to do this with placemats and several sizes of Ziplock freezer bags ( The larger ones go in the back on each side )- We sewed binding down the middle over the bags- it made it more stable - it is really a cheap and neat way of storing things- I think I still have one with some hand quilting items stored in it. 
I bought one of those fishing tackle bags for my circulars- I never thought about my placemat storage holder- I am going to dig it out- If I make another with all gallon bags- the circulars would not have to be coiled as much.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, Bwtyer !! Even better with the different size bags and using binding down the middle is genius ! 
This is what I love about this forum....one good idea goes great with input from others !!!!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

And a little piece of elastic sewn on the edge for the button loop. The creative juices are flowing! LOL !!
So...off to Tuesday Morning to look for a cute quilted place mat!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

fantastic ideas KPers as usual!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

oma lisa said:


> Oh !!! Maybe even make a larger one with gallon size zip lock bags and a place mat. Just have to sew on your own button loop.


After looking at this closer....the quart size bags would fit perfectly with the place mat !


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Unless you used 2 placemats :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I found mine- I undid it to see what I had done.
mine does have gallon bags all the way down to snack size on each side- The gallon bags overlapped- I stiched down the middle through al;; bags, then trimmed just the gallon bags . Then I put hem binding down the middle, sewed two seams, one down each side of binding. Probably could have just zigzagged. The binding covers where I trimmed the bags.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> I found mine- I undid it to see what I had done.
> mine does have gallon bags all the way down to snack size on each side- The gallon bags overlapped- I stiched down the middle through al;; bags, then trimmed just the gallon bags . Then I put hem binding down the middle, sewed two seams, one down each side of binding. Probably could have just zigzagged. The binding covers where I trimmed the bags.


An "old" idea new again! I love it!!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Unless you used 2 placemats :thumbup:


Clever girl !


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Brilliant,such clever people out there. thanks.


----------



## ljmlarry (Nov 21, 2012)

You can use a pony tail elastic holder for your button hole on one side with a button on the other to secure it closed.


----------



## gocatgo52 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks this is so cool going to make one this week end


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Great idea. Thanks. I like all the expansions on the idea as well. Will definitely be making one this weekend.


----------



## knit-faced (Feb 24, 2013)

Oma Lisa, and everyone else ... YES for circular needles!! It really is the same concept of the commercial product I purchased at my LYS (with her logo embroidered) for$20. I do love the thing ... it has two rings (that can be opened, to add more), and then the zip bags have grommets so they are placed on the rings. Additional bags are 50 cents, or a dollar. The denim bag has a handle and 3 sides of zipper.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought one of these at a craft fair last fall and made several for Christmas gifts. Young mothers love these for all of the things they constantly need in the car, i.e., bandaids, rubber bands, anti-bacterial hand cleaner, chapstick, pain killers, all kinds of kid-friendly things.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

oma lisa said:


> I'm even thinking this would be great storage for those circular needles !!!!


My same thought :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

What a great idea for a baby shower gift. Mommy could easily put this in the car, the diaper bag, etc. to carry the tiny things that always get lost in the bottom of the bags.

My business uses uniform shirts which match our logo (red with black paw prints all over. I'm going to make this bag to carry in our van to match our shirts. Great idea, so versatile - fits every need! Could easily fit our invoices for our runs in each packet if we use the large zip bags. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

ljmlarry said:


> You can use a pony tail elastic holder for your button hole on one side with a button on the other to secure it closed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Great idea for knitting tools! So clever


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

knit-faced said:


> Oma Lisa, and everyone else ... YES for circular needles!! It really is the same concept of the commercial product I purchased at my LYS (with her logo embroidered) for$20. I do love the thing ... it has two rings (that can be opened, to add more), and then the zip bags have grommets so they are placed on the rings. Additional bags are 50 cents, or a dollar. The denim bag has a handle and 3 sides of zipper.


This sounds great....and sturdier! It makes me wonder about using those "fishing tackle" bags with the grommets, ring binder rings and putting them through buttonholes that are sewn into the hot pad/placements.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

My daughter is making one for the diaper bag ! 


KnitPicker said:


> What a great idea for a baby shower gift. Mommy could easily put this in the car, the diaper bag, etc. to carry the tiny things that always get lost in the bottom of the bags.
> 
> My business uses uniform shirts which match our logo (red with black paw prints all over. I'm going to make this bag to carry in our van to match our shirts. Great idea, so versatile - fits every need! Could easily fit our invoices for our runs in each packet if we use the large zip bags. Thanks for sharing!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

I made one something like this, but with a cloth book cover that you can carry your paper back book in. I used the snack sized bags and sewed the bottoms in the middle. It was used for meds and other small items for traveling. Ideas and usefulness are limitless. Now I need to find it and use it for something else.


----------



## Jo Donnachie (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats a brillant idea.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Great idea! Thanks for posting!


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

I have seen these in some other emails, but so glad that you posted it. I need to make these for some Christmas presents for those times when people drop in and bring goodies like cookies that I don't have!! Thanks for the gift!!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant idea :-D


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

oma lisa said:


> http://www.organizedmom.net/2011/08/how-to-organize-your-car-with-this-easy-to-make-organizer/


What a beautiful idea, thanks.


----------



## doll (Mar 30, 2011)

I couldn't open it up... What am I doing wrong? Thanks


----------



## doll (Mar 30, 2011)

I couldn't open it up... What am I doing wrong? Thanks


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

doll said:


> I couldn't open it up... What am I doing wrong? Thanks


did you go back to page one and the first post of this topic where the original link is? - It should open when you click on it.


----------



## doll (Mar 30, 2011)

thank you. I did what you said but it wouldn't open for me. It may be my slowwwww computer which I am replacing this week. Just waiting for my son to come with me... Thanks again. Doll


----------

